# I've been an idiot



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Newbie here. I took delivery of 4 bags of lovely Hasbeen beans a week ago and in my excitement I decided to open them and have a good sniff. I realise now this is akin to opening 4 bottles of wine and drinking a little bit from each over a period of time. Doh.

Only 2 - 4 shots a day here so is there anything I can do to stretch out the shelf life of my open packets? Maybe freeze a few of them?

Another question - if I have a bag of decaf which gets only occasionally use, what's the best way to keep this?

Got my first good tasting shot in ages this morning, by weighing out the beans to liquid extraction ratio for the first time.. exciting times









Many thanks

Harry


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

just squeeze the air back out of the bag, seal them up and leave them somewhere cool and dark. It'll be fine. That fresh they are still gassing off anyway and you're unlikely to have done much damage.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They will be ruined , indeed you've been an idiot. If you send them to me I will arrange appropriate disposal ; )

*Not really they will be fine for 3-4 weeks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

As above, seal them back up with no air, should be ok for 4 weeks.

How much in a bag though?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Pleased you have got some good results this morning







Don't worry about the idiocy - you learn better from making mistakes, er, and confessing/asking for help here afterwards!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd advise not freezing anything you have opened already though.

Basically, best time to freeze is first day, with a strong seal.

Hopefully, the pressure from the CO2 degassing would force all the air (read moisture) out, allowing better freezing.


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! Ok good to know freezing is a no-no unless super fresh. Hasbeen delivery charges are very reasonable so I guess the best thing is to order a couple of bags at a time with a bit of overlap. Hadn't thought of squeezing out the air so will do that pronto.

I think with a bit of effort I ought to be able to do a decent job within 4 weeks


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Ha. Find the 'muppetry' thread. If opening more than one bag of beans is your biggest mistake you're doing better than many of us.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hazza said:


> Thanks for the replies! Ok good to know freezing is a no-no unless super fresh. Hasbeen delivery charges are very reasonable so I guess the best thing is to order a couple of bags at a time with a bit of overlap. Hadn't thought of squeezing out the air so will do that pronto.
> 
> I think with a bit of effort I ought to be able to do a decent job within 4 weeks


investigate the IMM subscription , it takes the hastle away and is great value : )


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Wow that IMM subscription is a great idea Gary, thanks for the heads up. I would be a little nervous I would occasionally end up with something I didn't like (in fairness they have only ever sent me one coffee which I definitely didn't enjoy, an Ethiopian Kebel Kercha Guji Natural which I found way too "farmyardy"). But like my weekly veg box, it's nice to be able to forget about it.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Hazza said:


> Wow that IMM subscription is a great idea Gary, thanks for the heads up. I would be a little nervous I would occasionally end up with something I didn't like (in fairness they have only ever sent me one coffee which I definitely didn't enjoy, an Ethiopian Kebel Kercha Guji Natural which I found way too "farmyardy"). But like my weekly veg box, it's nice to be able to forget about it.


I thought the Kebel Kercha was astoundingly fruity, better than anything I have had from Steve since the Konga, these coffees have real character. I had three bags, and I went back for more but the cupboard was bare.


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Isn't that interesting, horses for courses and all that. Bags of character for sure, too much for my novice palate!


----------

